# What breed is my rabbit? (UK)



## Neyla (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi, I bought a new bunny last week but every bunny in Denmark seems to be called dwarf rabbit so I don't know exactly what breed he is 

Is he a (UK names) a Dwarf Lop or Mini Lop?
He is 1.1kg, approx. 25cm long when sat (as in pic) and approx. 10cm long ears. I have no idea how old he is but was sold as "Kaninung" young rabbit.

I will take him to the vets beginning of next month for the full check (health, age and breed) but was curious now to what he is, if anyone can help?
Thanks


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not familiar with either of those breeds in the uk but here are the standards for each:

Miniature lop: http://www.thebrc.org/standards/L8-Lop Miniature.pdf

Dwarf lop:http://www.thebrc.org/standards/L3-Lop Dwarf.pdf


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 21, 2014)

Just looking at pictures I'd say dwarf lop. Color in the US is broken orange but I think in the uk instead of broken they call it butterfly


----------



## Neyla (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a little conclusion...
I went to the vets today. The vet thinks he is a dwarf lop (uk) but can't say positively until he is fully grown. He is also about 4mounths old 

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks pretty much like our Peanut--dwarf lop, but we thought we had an English Spot mix that was supposed to be full grown at 7 pounds. She turned out to be a Checkered Giant and grew to almost 20 pounds. Time will be a telling factor.


----------



## D_Smith (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone know of this is a flemish giant rabbit? Owner says it's 4.5 months old and weighs roughly 6.5lbs but couldn't keep it still.. Help please! All I've got.. But looks identical to one I found online..


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 7, 2014)

Similar face to two of my does. They're both Dwarf Lops.

There are physical factors beside size of the Mini and Dwarf Lops like ear shape, head shape and few others but as of what they are I couldn't say I work with Dwarf Lops and not Mini Lops.


----------

